
Tesla car EXPLODES after autopilot failure saw driver slam into truck in Russia - praveenscience
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9700731/tesla-car-explodes-autopilot-failure-driver-truck-russia/
======
DollarGuru
You know a company makes safe cars when these kind of accidents become
newsworthy.

